# 2 Day Old Rodeo!!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought Fae from Firelight in August, and 2 days ago she kidded this BEAUTIFUL doeling! My sister and I are at the NFR in Las Vegas, so I have not got to cuddle with her yet and its driving me CRAZY!!! My friend took this photo today and sent it to me. HOW ADORABLE IS SHE!!! Omg I am dying! I should be home about 8 tonight, I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously, I'm dying she is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what a personality!!!! congrats


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

EWWWWW seriously wish I was at the NFR.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cute little face! I love it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at that little curious face! That's an intelligent one.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh jeez , they don't get any cuter !!!
She is stunning !!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

OH WOW..Congrads, she is a doll!!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwww, so adorable, what a sweet little face!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG! PRECIOUS!!!! That expression! You could just look at the perfect little face all day long!!!! AWWWW! ♥


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

That is way too adorable!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I would snatch her up in a heartbeat if I could, she's so beautiful!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys!! I just got home like 45 mins ago! Shes SOOOOO little and precious!!! Fae is already teaching her to run from people lol, but I am really hoping that we can be good friends with the help of maybe a little molasses, or apple juice water when she's a bit older  Shes really, really really good for cuddling! So soft and sweet! Fae is SUCH a good mommy too!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, she really is a copy of her mama! Here is a photo of Fae at only a couple of days old for comparison. I think they have near identical kid faces! (Well, in shape and expression.)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is definately the cutest goatie face I have ever seen!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She is just adorable and a camera ham


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Gah. I just talked to the guy who is going to do the disbudding for me, let him know that I have a kid that will need it soon. I am feeling sick over it  Her sweet little baby head! I know its something that has to be done, and all of my does have it done and they are not traumatized or anything, but OMG her sweet little baby head is going to get hurt


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , I'm sorry . :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , I can take her off your hands ,and have it done here............
Justa though 
She is just adorable !!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh man! Fae was adorable too! 

So my barn kids picked out the name Pepper for her, and I think its PERFECT! SO that is her new name, pepper!


----------

